# Kaliber 2010 meeting 2014. Wie wil?



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

​Wie zou er graag komen naar een meeting van Kaliber 2010 leden? Hier in Belgisch Limburg zijn er "parochiezaaltjes met toog en drank" die je een dagje kan huren voor +/- 20€, mss in NL ook?........Parking is dan ook geen probleem, want er zijn steeds parkeerterreinen ààn die zaaltjes....Ieder voorstel is welkom, enne, vergeet niet te stemmen AUB! Dus alle ideeën hoor ik graag, en weet, als je NIET reageert of stemt, zal er ook NIETS gebeuren qua meeting.......
Mvg


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*

Dit hebben we, veel te lang geleden, al eens gedaan: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/fotos-ervaring-kaliber-meeting-29-mei-2011-a-546166.html
Maar ik ben er wel voor, even afhankelijk van datum en plek :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*

Mijn broertje attendeerde me op deze draad. Lijkt mij aardig, alleen vind ik Limburg week erg ver uit de richting. Is de randstad een optie?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*



Jelle86 said:


> Mijn broertje attendeerde me op deze draad. Lijkt mij aardig, alleen vind ik Limburg week erg ver uit de richting. Is de randstad een optie?


er is nog NIETS gepland,ook niet qua locatie, ik opper enkel het IDEE om eens met de Nederlanders en Vlamingen samen te komen. Beste manier om JULLIE mening omtrent dit idee te weten te komen, leek me dmv deze poll... (Wél stemmen dan hé!!!!!)
Mvg
Inca Bloc


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*



Martin_B said:


> Dit hebben we, veel te lang geleden, al eens gedaan: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/fotos-ervaring-kaliber-meeting-29-mei-2011-a-546166.html
> Maar ik ben er wel voor, even afhankelijk van datum en plek :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> ...


Hoi Martin,
dat wist ik niet, ik was toen nog géén WUSie hé ;-)
Mvg
*opdatum*
ik kan géén foto's zien op de link. Maar uit hetgene ik lees, was het wél erg leuk.......
*opdatum2*
nu zie ik de foto's, fancyschmancy blijkbaar? Inca dacht lowbudget, maar die meeting leek me wel een Koningshuwlijk ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*

als we de locatie van de deelnemende WUSie's (als het evt ééns zover is) nu eens in kaart brengen, en in het midden van de uitersten, ergens een plaats kiezen? Ik weet het niet hoor? Stel iets voor zou ik zeggen! Inca is laatst nog naar NL geweest om een medeWUSie te bezoeken cq klokje af te halen, dus mij maakt het niet uit wààr het is.
grtzzzzzzz


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*



Jelle86 said:


> Is de randstad een optie?


 Is dat een stad? Ik dacht een uitzendbureau..... Enfin, Antwerpenaren zijn ook "van't stat en den rest van Bels das parking". ;-) 
Dus graag een vertaling vh begrip "randstad" voor een Belsj aub.
(ps: randstad zegt een Belg dus écht hélémààl niets hé.....)


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

Leuk initiatief, ik sta er zeker voor open. Inderdaad verstandig om een centrale plaats te kiezen, des te meer mensen de mogelijkheid hebben om te komen.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



104RS said:


> Leuk initiatief, ik sta er zeker voor open. Inderdaad verstandig om een centrale plaats te kiezen, des te meer mensen de mogelijkheid hebben om te komen.


als het in NL is breng ik wel zélf een bierglas mee, want wat NL-ers "bierglas" noemen, noemen de Belsjen "colaglas" :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



104RS said:


> Leuk initiatief, ik sta er zeker voor open. Inderdaad verstandig om een centrale plaats te kiezen, des te meer mensen de mogelijkheid hebben om te komen.


Hebben de NL-ers trouwens ook zo iets als "parochiezalen"?


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Inca Bloc said:


> Hebben de NL-ers trouwens ook zo iets als "parochiezalen"?


Ik moest het begrip parochiezalen even opzoeken via Google, waar ik vervolgens alleen maar Belgische websites tegenkwam. Dus ik denk van niet ;-)
Zelf heb ik ook geen moeite een stuk naar het zuiden te rijden, ik heb een paar jaar geleden een maand of 6 in België (bij Brussel) gewoond wegens een onderdeel van mijn studie, dus dan komen er vast weer wat mooie herinneringen boven.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

Bierglas AKA "een pint" :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



104RS said:


> Ik moest het begrip parochiezalen even opzoeken via Google, waar ik vervolgens alleen maar Belgische websites tegenkwam. Dus ik denk van niet ;-)
> Zelf heb ik ook geen moeite een stuk naar het zuiden te rijden, ik heb een paar jaar geleden een maand of 6 in België (bij Brussel) gewoond wegens een onderdeel van mijn studie, dus dan komen er vast weer wat mooie herinneringen boven.


parochiezaal= de zaal bij de kerk. Daar kan je huwelijksfeesten, begrafenissen, fuiven etc geven. Kost een prikje, omdat de zaal "drankbonnetjes" verkoopt, en dààr etwat winst uit haalt. In Vlaanderen hebben we ook "traiteurs" die in buffet kunnen voorzien voor een prikje...... En, last but not least, gene Heineken, amstel, leeuwkes etc, maar écht bier :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

allez, we zijn al met 4! Mss kunnen we gewoon bij mij thuis afspreken dan? ik heb 6 slaapkamers :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



104RS said:


> ik heb een paar jaar geleden een maand of 6 in België (bij Brussel) gewoond wegens een onderdeel van mijn studie,


Brussel is niet Vlaanderen hé ;-) IEDERE Vlaming zou Brussel met PLEZIER aan de Walen geven, als we daarmee van die knuppels verlost waren. ( voor méér gefundeerde socio-economische redenen, kijk is op google hoeveel % vh BNP uit Vlaanderen komt, en wààr dat BNP naar toe gaat....)

*UPDATE*
Inca erkent dat zijn mening mbt "Belziek" irrelevant is.......


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*



Inca Bloc said:


> als we de locatie van de deelnemende WUSie's (als het evt ééns zover is) nu eens in kaart brengen, en in het midden van de uitersten, ergens een plaats kiezen?


Strak plan ..... ik weet welhaast zeker dat op de lokatie die we op bovengenoemde wijze bepalen, géén parochie zaaltje is :-d

Maar er is hoop: ik heb een poosje geleden met Bidle van gedachten gewisseld over een Kaliber 2010 GTG. Wij komen hoogstwaarschijnlijk dit jaar naar Nederland en hoogstwaarschijnlijk in Oktober. Deze datum / periode heeft iets met een conferentie van doen, maar het is nog niet 100% zeker dat ik daar naar toe ga / moet / mag.

Ik zou heel graag van de partij zijn, maar het kan nog 'n paar maanden duren voordat ik uitsluitsel over mijn bezoek aan NL kan geven. Mits jullie met deze onzekerheid -en 'n datum in het najaar- kunnen leven, zet mijn naam dan maar op de lijst.

Ron


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

Afhankelijk van de datum lijkt het mij ook wel gezellig! Een voorkeur voor de randstad (voor Inca Bloc -> Randstad (gebied) - Wikipedia :-d... Kort door de bocht, tussen Rotterdam, Den Haag en Amsterdam in).

Ergens anders is overigens ook geen probleem (voor mij)....


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Leuk idee, wil er zeker bij zijn.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Inca Bloc said:


> als het in NL is breng ik wel zélf een bierglas mee, want wat NL-ers "bierglas" noemen, noemen de Belsjen "colaglas" :-d


Als we zo gaan doen boycot ik de Belgische bieren..... Ik neem wel mijn eigen Heineken mee :-d


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

Enige beperking voor mij is of ik die dag kan of niet. Afstand, don't care (to much), al zou ik een leuke landelijke omgeving wel waarderen. (m.a.w., liever niet randstad, In de randstad snappen ze niet wat bier is :-d)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

Als je het over centraal en bereikbaar hebt, dacht ik niet meteen aan de randstad 
Zelfs zou ik dat meer op de lijn Utrecht-Arnhem kiezen. Maar natuurlijk sterk afhankelijk van waar de diverse mensen vandaan komen.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



boeing767 said:


> Als we zo gaan doen boycot ik de Belgische bieren..... Ik neem wel mijn eigen *Heineken* mee :-d


Water hebben ze daar ook wel hoor ;-)


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

Is er een handige tool waar je kan invullen waar je woont, zodat het weer wordt gegeven op een kaartje? Dan kunnen we zien wie waar woont en wat in deze kwestie 'centraal' ligt.

Overigens ben ik niet erg vermogend dus zal mijn verzameling wat schril afsteken bij die van jullie (als ik de posts in het 'nieuwe aanschaf'-topic zo lees..)! Maar dat mag de pret natuurlijk niet drukken.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Jelle86 said:


> Is er een handige tool waar je kan invullen waar je woont, zodat het weer wordt gegeven op een kaartje? Dan kunnen we zien wie waar woont en wat in deze kwestie 'centraal' ligt.
> 
> Overigens ben ik niet erg vermogend dus zal mijn verzameling wat schril afsteken bij die van jullie (als ik de posts in het 'nieuwe aanschaf'-topic zo lees..)! Maar dat mag de pret natuurlijk niet drukken.


Liefhebberij staat volledig los van waarde. Dus maak je daar geen zorgen over. Ik ben ook bij bijeenkomsten geweest met Patek's, Double Red SeaDwellers, Milsubs, AP's etc. en heb ook daar enorm genoten. Dus je zeker niet laten afschrikken.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ik ben voor. 


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Martin_B said:


> Liefhebberij staat volledig los van waarde. Dus maak je daar geen zorgen over. Ik ben ook bij bijeenkomsten geweest met Patek's, Double Red SeaDwellers, Milsubs, AP's etc. en heb ook daar enorm genoten. Dus je zeker niet laten afschrikken.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


+1

Als ik kan ben ik ook van de partij.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Heren,
en hoe diep is men bereid in de buidel te tasten voor zulke bijeenkomst? 
Persoonlijk vind ik 25€/pp redelijk als er locatie, eten én drinken tegenover staat. Wat jullie? Kan hier bv een sub-poll over komen evt?
10
20
30
40
etc €'s.........


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

boeing767 said:


> Als we zo gaan doen boycot ik de Belgische bieren..... Ik neem wel mijn eigen Heineken mee :-d


Dàt doe je jezélf aan hé....... :-d


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Inca Bloc said:


> Heren,
> en hoe diep is men bereid in de buidel te tasten voor zulke bijeenkomst?
> Persoonlijk vind ik 25€/pp redelijk als er locatie, eten én drinken tegenover staat. Wat jullie? Kan hier bv een sub-poll over komen evt?
> 10
> ...


Betalen,.... halloooo????
Jij nodigt ons toch uit,.... TSSSSSSSSS.

Getekend de Hollander!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Betalen,.... halloooo????
> Jij nodigt ons toch uit,.... TSSSSSSSSS.
> 
> Getekend de Hollander!


ok, derde boom rechts dus, wel zélf je speer/boog/bb gun/tweeloop/katapult oid meenemen als je aan de bbq deel wenst te nemen, want je moet je konijn/eekhoorn/muskusrat/bever/haas/fazant/vis/eend/merel/koe/shetlandpony/kip etc wél eerst zélf mollen/vangen .... :-d


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*



Martin_B said:


> Dit hebben we, veel te lang geleden, al eens gedaan: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/fotos-ervaring-kaliber-meeting-29-mei-2011-a-546166.html


Wauw, is dat alweer ZO lang geleden. Was wel supertof idd!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Kaliber 2010 meeting*

ik zie veel likes en hoor veel oe's en aaaa's, maar bijna niemand die stemt?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Inca Bloc said:


> als het in NL is breng ik wel zélf een bierglas mee, want wat NL-ers "bierglas" noemen, noemen de Belsjen "colaglas" :-d


Nederlanders worden in Duitsland ook wel raar aangekeken als ze een klein biertje bestellen (0.3 l), maar 2 kleintjes hapt lekkerder weg dan 1 grote.. je moet stevig doordrinken om een halve liter op te krijgen voor ie dood slaat.. dan liever 2 kleintjes die hun kraag houden tot de bodem...

Randstad, voor de belgen.. da's zeg maar vanaf Dordrecht tot net boven haarlem.. één aaneengegroeid gebied met bebouwing.. in de volksmond ook wel rampstad genoemd.. parochiezaaltjes zul je er niet veel vinden.. 't is "Boven de rivieren" dus Katholicisme is daar wat dunner gezaaid..

op zich zijn meetings altijd wel gezellig.. beetje ouwenelen over onze passie..


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Jelle86 said:


> Is er een handige tool waar je kan invullen waar je woont, zodat het weer wordt gegeven op een kaartje? Dan kunnen we zien wie waar woont en wat in deze kwestie 'centraal' ligt.
> 
> Overigens ben ik niet erg vermogend dus zal mijn verzameling wat schril afsteken bij die van jullie (als ik de posts in het 'nieuwe aanschaf'-topic zo lees..)! Maar dat mag de pret natuurlijk niet drukken.


Ben ik ook niet, ik heb maanden gedaan over een aanschaf van 275,= (en dat na een aanschaf van 225,=) Samen overigens duurder dan m'n dagelijkse wagen.  Zolang het maar een verzameling is waar jij achter staat is het goed. (mijn collectie komt ook niet ver in waarde, wel in verhaal)



Inca Bloc said:


> ok, derde boom rechts dus, wel zélf je speer/boog/bb gun/tweeloop/katapult oid meenemen als je aan de bbq deel wenst te nemen, want je moet je konijn/eekhoorn/muskusrat/bever/haas/fazant/vis/eend/merel/koe/shetlandpony/kip etc wél eerst zélf mollen/vangen ....


Ik raad aan eerst vangen, dan demonteren. (al is andersom waarschijnlijk een leuker spektakel







)



Inca Bloc said:


> ik zie veel likes en hoor veel oe's en aaaa's, maar bijna niemand die stemt?


Mijn stem heb je.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



T_I said:


> Ik raad aan eerst vangen, dan demonteren. (al is andersom waarschijnlijk een leuker spektakel:-d)
> Mijn stem heb je.


Sommigen hebben graag gevulde kalkoen, dus, wéét, dat IEDER gevogelte van nature al gevuld is, net zoals labradors, pony's, geiten en ander spul wat de WUSies ongetwijfeld gaan vangen, om van leden die élkààr per ongeluk mollen, zwaar verwonden of in brand steken (ja bbq hé) nog maar te zwijgen ;-)

(Alhoewel hier énkele leden zijn, die zélfs dààr wss iets lekker van kunnen roken/bbqen) :-d


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Inca Bloc said:


> Sommigen hebben graag gevulde kalkoen, dus, wéét, dat IEDER gevogelte van nature al gevuld is, net zoals labradors, pony's, geiten en ander spul wat de WUSies ongetwijfeld gaan vangen, om van leden die élkààr per ongeluk mollen, zwaar verwonden of in brand steken (ja bbq hé) nog maar te zwijgen ;-)
> 
> (Alhoewel hier énkele leden zijn, die zélfs dààr wss iets lekker van kunnen roken/bbqen) :-d


Vast, maar dat geeft zo'n bende. (voor het vullen moet er eerst leeg gehaald worden)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



T_I said:


> Vast, maar dat geeft zo'n bende. (voor het vullen moet er eerst leeg gehaald worden)


 niet als je de originele vulling er in laat zitten ;-)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Inca Bloc said:


> niet als je de originele vulling er in laat zitten ;-)


o|


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*

laat ons anders afspreken dat degenen die zich geroepen voelen mbt organisatie (ik draai er mijn hand niet voor om) van zulke bijeenkomst, nà de 25e (=einde poll) zich kenbaar maken, en HUN voorstel op tafel gooien (evt in een pm), en ik/we daarrond een nieuwe poll maken?
Mvg,
Ben


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> ok, derde boom rechts dus, wel zélf je speer/boog/bb gun/tweeloop/katapult oid meenemen als je aan de bbq deel wenst te nemen, want je moet je konijn/eekhoorn/muskusrat/bever/haas/fazant/vis/eend/merel/koe/shetlandpony/kip etc wél eerst zélf mollen/vangen .... :-d


Pas je wel een beetje op met dat soort teksten ?
De uitbater van discotheek Dixies te Brasschaat heeft ook wel eens rondgetoeterd "Gratis champagne voor de eerste die met een voordeur af komt !"
Binnen de 5 minuten waren er 10 Hollanders met 10 voordeuren... en wat huizen in Brasschaat zonder voordeuren.
Dit gaat Limburg dus wat Shetlandponies kosten.

Terzijde: de bijeenkomst is een goed voorstel, maar ik hoor graag de verdere locatie en details.
't Stad ligt inderdaad in het geografisch midden van de Benelux.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Dixit said:


> Pas je wel een beetje op met dat soort teksten ?
> De uitbater van discotheek Dixies te Brasschaat heeft ook wel eens rondgetoeterd "Gratis champagne voor de eerste die met een voordeur af komt !"
> Binnen de 5 minuten waren er 10 Hollanders met 10 voordeuren... en wat huizen in Brasschaat zonder voordeuren.
> Dit gaat Limburg dus wat Shetlandponies kosten.
> ...


Deze poll is bedoeld om een beeld te vormen omtrent het eventuele aantal deelnemers. De 25e loopt de poll af; Er zal een topic voor suggesties van locaties geopend worden, en dan zal er wederop via een poll een definitive locatie gekozen worden.....
Mvg
Inca Bloc
ps: àndere voorstellen mbt het kiezen van een locatie zijn OOK welkom hé


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Super idee! 

Afhankelijk van de datum en lokatie ben ik er bij. 

In moet van Vlaams-Brabant komen en heb het komende maanden druk met afstuderen, maar zoals gezegd: als ik kan, ben ik er bij! 

Groet, Glenn


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Glenn-BE said:


> Super idee!
> 
> Afhankelijk van de datum en lokatie ben ik er bij.
> 
> ...


 ne gebuur ;-)


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Inca Bloc said:


> ne gebuur ;-)


Tjien, en jij bent bouwkundig ingenieur afgaande van je profiel?  Laat mij daar net in afstuderen binnen enkele maanden. ;-)

Groet, Glenn


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Glenn-BE said:


> Tjien, en jij bent bouwkundig ingenieur afgaande van je profiel?  Laat mij daar net in afstuderen binnen enkele maanden. ;-)
> 
> Groet, Glenn


run Forrest RUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Binnen exact één week loopt de poll af. Ik maak dan een nieuwe draad mbt locaties.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Inca Bloc said:


> Binnen exact één week loopt de poll af. Ik maak dan een nieuwe draad mbt locaties.


Waarom nog een week wachten? Zijn enkel positieve reacties dus kans niet echt aanwezig dat het nog gaat omslaan. ;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ik denk dat ergens in het zuiden van Brabant of het noorden van Belgie een mooie centrale locatie is voor iedereen.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Foutje gepost, sorry, heb het verwijderd.......


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

als we zelf ons eten moeten vangen?...










dan neem ik deze wel mee.. 

35 Pond.. genoeg dracht om op flinke afstand wat wild te verschalken.. 
Is al globaal bekend waar ongeveer, en wanneer ongeveer die Meeting gaat plaatsvinden?.. dan zorg ik ervoor dat de Proto's van de Instrument 1 en Instrument 2 tegen die tijd klaar zijn..


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> als we zelf ons eten moeten vangen?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 buitenlandse reizigers krijgen het advies uit te kijken met de hordes wilde dieren die hier in Belgë rondlopen, dus eten genoeg hier ;-)








'België is levensgevaarlijk voor toeristen' - Ondertussen - Knack.be


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Da's uit "de Koperen Ketel".. Ik heb dat Album..


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Da's uit "de Koperen Ketel".. Ik heb dat Album..


Wie niet. 

BTW kan je ook een wijzerplaat op bestelling maken? Ik heb er een ontworpen, maar heb geen flauw idee hoe ik er een maak.


----------



## Roelkalkboel (Jan 22, 2014)

Een meeting lijkt mij als nieuw lid zijnde leuk! Wanneer de datum vd meeting op tijd bekend is zou ik er zelfs vrij voor willen nemen van het werk (ik werk altijd en overal dus ook weekenden )


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

PM me maar als het zo ver is, en anders kunnen jullie altijd bij Inca op de koffie/bier/wijn/drank/eten etc komen, ik heb 6 slaapkamers, dus je kan ook blijven slapen, aangezien hier toch weinig ànders voorgesteld word?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

BBQ-weertje hier


----------



## Tom1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ben nieuw hier maar steeds geïnteresseerd in andere horloge"junks" te leren kennen!


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Sjors, ik wacht nog steeds op je verjaardags-bbq.... 

Leuk dat er weer een bijeenkomst is. De vorige keer was groot succes, alleen jammer dat Ron er niet bij kon zijn. 

Ik hoop dat het dit keer wel lukt en dat jullie veel plezier zullen hebben met zn allen. 

Grtz. Rachid


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Count me dan ook maar weer in ;-)
Al lang niets met de hobby gedaan maar tegen een smakelijk trippeltje zeg ik nooit ginne nee.

Afhankelijk van datum en (in mindere mate) locatie uiteraard! 

Mocht er echt iets geprikt zijn, gooi dan maar een pmmetje


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Kan er niet een "tijdelijke besloten groep" à la dropbox ofzo hiervoor in het leven geroepen worden? Want zeg nu zelf als X met Y pm't en A met C pm't etc, schieten we nog geen meter op, gewoon omdat niemand "the big picture" dan nog ziet....Een concreet voorbeeld : ik PM Bidle, en Bidle PM't T_I, maar T_I vergeet Martin te PM-en en Martin veronderstelt dat MHe op de hoogte is enz enz ..... enfin, jullie begrijpen wel waar ik met mijn redenatie naar toe wil hé..Anders heet het op de koffie/visite gaan, ipv "een meeting". ;-)
Mvg,
Inca Bloc

PS : ik heb niets tegen op de koffie/visite gaan hoor! :-d


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Zodra bekend is wanneer onze Texaan deze kant op komt zal ik iig me inspannen voor een meeting ergens in Nederland.



In de tussentijd is het natuurlijk leuk als er nog een meeting ergens in België zou zijn. Echter zou ik dit dan doen aan de hand van onderstaande. Waarom? Omdat het simpelweg werkt. Uiteraard ben je hier verder helemaal vrij in en is het enkel goed bedoeld advies. 


1. Animo bepalen; is al gedaan want genoeg mensen hebben interesse.
2. Plaats (dus niet locatie) bepalen via een poll op het forum.
3. Eventueel een datumprikker inregelen (datumprikker.nl). Voordeel is dat je kan zien op welke data men allemaal kan. Bij een Poll heb je immers maar één keuze mogelijkheid. Tevens heb je op deze manier ook van iedereen een e-mail adres.
4. Locatie regelen en pas rondsturen een kleine week voor de meeting en niet eerder. (eventuele kosten ed. natuurlijk wel van te voren melden)



Vrijblijvende tips:

Met name punt 4 hechten mensen over het algemeen grote waarde aan. Ze komen immers met, voor hun, waardevolle spullen. Alle verkondigingen van wapens,... het is wel veilig etc, etc, gewoon achterwege laten. Voor veel mensen werkt dat juist averechts. Het doel is immers om zoveel mogelijk mensen aan te trekken toch?

Let ook op dat soms niet iedereen stemt op een poll. Niet uit desinteresse, maar omdat ze zien dat hun voorkeur bijvoorbeeld al verreweg de overhand heeft. Soms hebben ze de poll zelfs gewoon gemist. Ook niet iedereen zit elke dag op dit forum om alle topics af te speuren. Kortom geduld is schone zaak.

Als laatste zou ik met name ook dagen in het weekend kiezen, omdat het altijd uitwijst dat op die dagen de meeste mensen kunnen. 


Ik zou het iig erg leuk vinden als je dit weer oppakt en weet zeker dat het dan een geslaagde meeting gaat worden!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 @Bidle

Quote van punt 2 (Bidle). "Plaats (dus niet locatie) bepalen via een poll op het forum."
Tip : in de Belgische ardennen kan je hele grote chalet's (met plaats voor tot wel 20 personen) huren voor een weekend, en de prijzen zijn belachelijk goedkoop; alle comfort en inrichting is voorzien (potten,pannen,bestek,bbq etc). dan kan er een glaasje gedronken worden ZONDER een terugrit op dezelfde avond. LET OP : dit is slechts een TIP!
(ps: google-2dehands.be-chalet, lijkt me wel gezellig, beetje een kamp-sfeertje op een desolate plek....)
voorbeeld :
Ardennen: charmante woning (10 p)/prachtige natuur | 2dehands.be
LET OP, dit is een VOORBEELD, géén VOORSTEL !!!

Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

De vorige keer wisten alleen ik + Ernie van de locatie.
Die heb ik toen de week vantevoren ofzo naar alle vertrouwde geïnteresseerden ge'PMd.
Lijkt me toch de enige manier om het waterdicht te houden voor de boefjes onder ons.

Als De Texaan ook komt hoeven we iig niet bang te zijn.


----------



## Staudt (May 1, 2014)

Wat een leuk idee! Als er iets georganiseerd wordt, ben ik er graag bij, leuk!

Dan neem ik naast mijn collectie(tje) wel een paar Praeludiums mee ;-)


----------

